# Human Centerpide 2 banned in the UK



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

pretty much saw this one coming, I haven't seen the first one, after what Tosh.0 stated about it I will pass on it, although South Park's version was funny

[YOUTUBE]PNn8t_HQUzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2011)

Release date is when?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to see the first one first then the second one second.

I'm going to need a bib and a mop.


----------



## Xion (Jun 7, 2011)

First one was too conservative for my sensibilities, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn I'm watching this!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2011)

I reviewed the first one: Also

Damn, this sequel must be hardcore if it gets banned while A Serbian Film does not.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't even know what this was until yesterday.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 7, 2011)

my friend sent me the link to this ~_~



i think the series is just disgusting anyway >_<


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2011)

There's a sequel?


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> There's a sequel?



yea just saw it on youtube


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2011)

should i watch a movie about people eating eachother's shit?


nah


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> should i watch a movie about people eating eachother's shit?
> 
> 
> nah



especially on Taco Night


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, like the first one, I'm skipping this...

I heard that they actually show the shit in the second one. I mean...fuck.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Yeah, like the first one, I'm skipping this...
> 
> I heard that they actually show the shit in the second one. I mean...fuck.



that pretty much explains why the UK banned it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder what's it like for the actors and actresses while acting those scenes. . .


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what's it like for the actors and actresses while acting those scenes. . .



very crappy, no pun intended


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder what made them decide to do the film.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 8, 2011)

The first one is completely life scarring, even if I only know what I saw through Tosh.0. I don't even want to imagine how messed up the second one is.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2011)

The director of these movies is a sick fuck...really.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what made them decide to do the film.



I think Rick James said it best

"Cocaine is a hell of a Drug"

cause I think this guy was doing the blow when he decided to make another movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2011)

ArticSiren said:


> The first one is completely life scarring, even if I only know what I saw through Tosh.0. I don't even want to imagine how messed up the second one is.



Jerking off with sand paper dawg.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

So I've read the information Wiki has so far.

It's right. From the sounds of it, HCII in terms of what it will show will make HCI look like "My Little Pony" in comparison.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> very crappy, no pun intended



Don't fucking lie to us, you intended _the hell_ out of that pun


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

People in the U.K aren't missing out. 

I have no desire to see the second one. I watched the first one against my better judgement, and I instantly regretted it. God that was disgusting. And now I'm thinking about it again. Yay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

What is this one about? Does he sew them to women's vaginas this time?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

I've seen the trailer for the first movie, and by looking at that still from youtube of the 2nd trailer I don't even want to press play.  Just wtf man.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is this one about? Does he sew them to women's vaginas this time?



According to Wiki, the first film is actually a DVD film that inspires another doctor.

Said doctor then abducts 10+ people and creates a centipede of his own.


*Spoiler*: _Then he_ 



rapes the bottom-end of the centipede with barbed-wire. Repeatedly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> According to Wiki, the first film is actually a DVD film that inspires another doctor.
> 
> Said doctor then abducts 10+ people and creates a centipede of his own.
> 
> ...



Sounds kind of stupid, honestly. They can't up their game more than that? They have to lower themselves down to shock value?




GOTTA WATCH THIS.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

I need a barf bag now


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't get the point of these movies.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 10, 2011)

^ There really is no point to these movies. It's just some talentless asshole trying to disturb the audience...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the guy has talent. The problem is the concept itself cannot sustain a movie.

1) It's both silly and gross. Its best to go one way or another. Since the film is dead serious, it sometimes makes it hard to take it seriously.

2) When they're in centipede form, there's not much you can do with them as they can't run or anything. This means the first half is uber conventional, a typical chase movie. The 2nd half is pretty slow in its pacing because once the gimmick wears off, it begins to drag.

I actually respect the idea, because the problem with horror films in the Direct-to-DVD market is its hard to make something that will stand out. It's just another horror film, but look at all the discussion the gimmick has brought.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 10, 2011)

Watched the first movie against my better judgement. Felt disgusted for a week after seeing it. It a accomplishes what it sets out to do if anything by disgusting the audience.

I'll check out the 2nd one out just to see how much more disgusting he could make it.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2011)

I admit. That rap is funny.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2011)

So the DVD for the 1st is out? How do I get it?

When's the second one and where?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 10, 2011)

Gotta watch this but I still haven't seen Clockwork Orange


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds kind of stupid, honestly. They can't up their game more than that? They have to lower themselves down to shock value?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if there is shock Value, where is Lady Gaga then


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

i will not watch any of these, they make me sick just thinking about them.

i feel sick even watching the trailer.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2011)

That rap is hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> So the DVD for the 1st is out? How do I get it?
> 
> When's the second one and where?



I watched the first on netflix. You can probably get it at any video store though.

The 2nd one hasnt been released yet and I dont know if there's a release date/


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2011)

The plot summary I read sounded disgusting.

But guess what... I would never have done that research if I hadn't heard about the UK ban.  It gave the film unnecessary publicity.


----------



## Bart (Jun 11, 2011)

Yesterday I read the plot off Wiki on the 1st one and the summary for the 2nd ... 

Seriously, what the ...


----------



## Xabsol (Jun 11, 2011)

urgh, the bad thing is that banning it will make my friends talk about it even more.. especially when eating


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 11, 2011)

not a great film to show while eating


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally read the summary for 2.

TBH, the first one had a kind of interesting concept, it was just incredibly disgusting and lacked a point IMO. But this one... I think Tom Six is some kind of saidst or something.

Barbwire.


----------

